# Would you buy Coffee in a Cube?



## NataliaRJiva (Mar 25, 2012)

*Would you buy Coffee in a Cube?*​
Yes16.25%No1593.75%


----------



## NataliaRJiva (Mar 25, 2012)

I am a young coffee entrepreneur and I am doing to market research for my product. I make Coffee Cubes, which is hand-crafted cubes made up of 100% Colombian Supremo beans and Panela, that is raw, unrefined cane sugar. Jiva Cubes can be made in milk or water, hot or cold and they are portable and individually packaged.

Check out our website for pics and more info on where in Colombia our coffee originates and how amazing Panela is as an alternative sweetener. (http://www.JivaCubes.com)

But more importantly, would YOU buy Jiva if you saw it at your local grocery market or online? Is Coffee in a Cube something you would enjoy?

Thanks


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Short answer, no. But good luck with raising capital.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

To make coffee for my enemies.

Honestly though, there's plenty of middle class toffs i know who would find this novel though.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't knock it till you've tried it... People said the same thing about Nespresso pods. As far as I am aware there a few roasters (not in UK) who sprinkle sugar on beans as they are dropped and cooled.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be honest, you're in the wrong place trying to sell instant coffee here.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is Phillip Schofield the barista inside the cube?


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm out!!!


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

id buy it to try it, if it was cheap enough, but instant coffee isnt something ill buy anymore


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

No sorry! echo what funinacup posted,looks to be another marketing gimmick to sell instant


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

It looks cool, but just isn't appealing sadly. I haven't ever been able to drink instant. Really can't beat a grinder and machine/filter.


----------



## Stevenp6 (May 17, 2011)

There may be mileage in it if marketed to the general public, but we only drink real fresh coffee here, taken black with no sugar.


----------

